# Help with Tetra swimming strangely!!!!!!!



## Joannej1655 (Nov 17, 2010)

hi there

I have a silver tip tetra. He started swimming at an upwards angle and would sometimes be on his side. I found him behind the pump upside down but he managed to correct himself and come out swimming at an upward angle again. I really do not know what to do now as his tail seems to be curving upwards now. I have searched the net but have different answers to it. All the other fish in my tank are fine. I have put him in quarantine but really not sure what to do now! Any help would be appreciated. 

thanks
Jo


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had neon tetras and zebra danios get weird spine issues as they get old or infected. The best thing you can do is Qt him, as you have, but there's probably not much else you can do to help him. How long have you had him? Has your tank been otherwise stable?


----------



## Joannej1655 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there,

I have had him for about 1 year. His spine seems to have curved up and round more but he is still eating or at least trying hard to swim to catch the food. I feel really helpless and hope that he is not in pain. I really dont know what else to do.


----------

